# What's your dream job?



## Magick (Nov 10, 2012)

Title says it all, what's your dream job and why?

For me, professional actor/entertainer because I enjoy putting on performances and entertaining people. I just get an awesome feeling of accomplishment when I successfully fulfill a role, or hit the correct notes, would be nice to get paid for it


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 10, 2012)

I think I'd really love to do something where I could get paid for all the stories that pop into my head. 

So I suppose a writer of some sort would be divine preferably a novelist. Just the thought of starting a hit series that could inspire people and maybe make myself a spot in history...well, that's what dreams are for, right?


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 10, 2012)

A job that pays ridiculous amounts of money. Really, I'd do any job (... I still have standards) that pays out. 

Considering my education, my most realistic dream job would probably involve the aviation industry anyway *shrug*


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2012)

Space adventurer. 

I think that's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, I'm illustrating from home. Now it's just a question of getting to the level I want. 

Ideally though, my dream job would be to get paid for doing nothing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2012)

Because nothing seems to work out, I don't really have a dream job that I could ever achieve, so dreaming is p. pointless and just depressing after time.

Though when I was 3 years old I wanted to be a cow, so there's that.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 10, 2012)

Pretty much the same as Tiamat; My dream job would either to be a really well-paid game artist and/or illustrator, or getting paid for existing, lol. Since the former is something I can actually achieve I'll just strive for that.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 10, 2012)

I want to become an author or a journalist. When I am of old age, I would love to be a business owner. I want to start a resturaunt that specializes in soul food and food from the American South, and i'd like to open it in the UK or Australia.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 10, 2012)

Being an animator. But not with cartoons or CGI or anything, the sort of animation with plasticine. Like Coraline or The Nightmare Before Chritstmas.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 10, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Being an animator. But not with cartoons or CGI or anything, the sort of animation with plasticine. Like Coraline or The Nightmare Before Chritstmas.



You mean stop motion animation. I love it as well. From way back with the Harryhausen monsters and old claymation stuff.


----------



## Magick (Nov 10, 2012)

I've always found it interesting how they manage to do some of those movies when it comes to the correct mouth shaping and taking the time for the little details used. Wouldn't mind voicing a character in a Tim Burton one, they're usually pretty interesting.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 10, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> You mean stop motion animation. I love it as well. From way back with the Harryhausen monsters and old claymation stuff.



Yes, that. The correct term slipped my memory. I grew up watching stuff like Morph, Pingu, Wallace and Gromit, and an incredibly psychedelic kids film called Dougal and the Blue Cat - all of which are all stop-motion animated. I guess that's why I've got an interest in it.


----------



## Ramses (Nov 10, 2012)

Get paid to play video games.

Wait. That's something I could do.

Shit, I've got to start writing game reviews.


----------



## badlands (Nov 10, 2012)

engineer on a antarctic base. i know someone who was an engineer with the British antarctic survey and the way he talks about it makes it sound like the best job in the world.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 10, 2012)

Erm, nothing?

I don't care what job I do, not a bit. 

Just no cleaning up urine or feces.






Never had no dreams, 'cept when I sleep.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 10, 2012)

Whatever takes me out deep into rainforests photographing the various invertebrate fauna.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 10, 2012)

Retired, duh


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 10, 2012)

Owning my own business.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Nov 10, 2012)

I want to do cost-benefit analysis, to walk into a company, look at their expenses and operations, compare them to the industry average and their immediate competitors, and break down what it is they need to do to maximize profit and mitigate losses. I want to evaluate proposals, analyze financial decisions, scrutinize new policies!

Barring that I'd want to be the next Geddy Lee or Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 10, 2012)

My dream job would be to do something where I sew and make things to sell. It's too bad that it seems my sewing skills and fursuit making won't ever reach that level. I know I'll never be on the same level as those top fursuit makers everyone knows.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 10, 2012)

Becoming a leading software/game developer (either lead dev for a best selling game/piece of software or CEO of a successful company).

Or

Become a successful music producer/composer and/or musician.


----------



## Percy (Nov 10, 2012)

Probably a professional chemist. I love science.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 10, 2012)

I think something along the lines of being a researcher and professor at a university like NYU or MIT. As for field, I'm currently leaning towards quantum mechanics and/or pure mathematics.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 10, 2012)

Saiko said:


> I think something along the lines of being a researcher and professor at a university like NYU or MIT. As for field, I'm currently leaning towards quantum mechanics and/or pure mathematics.


My cousin has a masters degree in quantum mechanics, and is looking to get her PhD in it. Right now she's working on scanners for the NHS as she studies, since scanners use some form of particle physics which is tought along with quantum mechanics.


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 10, 2012)

I currently make money several ways from doing several kinds of artwork and design ...
MY DREAM JOB IS TO WORK AT A COMIC STORE. ^_______^


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm actually getting a BA in acting but it's not my dream job. My dream job is to be a sign language interpretor.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 11, 2012)

Porn Star. I got the chest hair and the girth. Now, I just need to get there out and start filming!


----------



## Saylor (Nov 11, 2012)

My dream job would probably be a Navy fighter pilot. I love roller coasters and going ridiculously fast, so I think I would love being a fighter pilot. I also remember that it was my childhood dream was to be a fighter pilot.


----------



## Magick (Nov 11, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Porn Star. I got the chest hair and the girth. Now, I just need to get there out and start filming!



Only a matter of time before this was mentioned.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 11, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Porn Star. I got the chest hair and the girth. Now, I just need to* get there out* and start filming!



[and defeat dyslexia on the way]


----------



## Magick (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep, can't star in a prono with dickslexia.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Nov 11, 2012)

Field herpetologist.  Reptiles and amphibians are the coolest.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 11, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> Yep, can't star in a prono with dickslexia.



Ffhfhfhahahahahahahaha 

But it might help you come up with fantastic movie titles, like

Good Assternoon 
He's A Vagitarian 
Bumpin' Donuts
Hello Titty


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

Police Officer


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 11, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> Yep, can't star in a prono with dickslexia.


Why does everyone want to crush my dreams!?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 11, 2012)

Being a drummer in a band would be awesome.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 11, 2012)

Raptros said:


> My cousin has a masters degree in quantum mechanics, and is looking to get her PhD in it. Right now she's working on scanners for the NHS as she studies, since scanners use some form of particle physics which is tought along with quantum mechanics.


Ooohhh, that sounds cool. 

Right now I'm hoping to work with my chemistry professor in his research this summer. He works on the more abstract side, predicting and testing atomic interactions in small molecules.

His lab has carpet! ^w^


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 11, 2012)

Being a DoP (Director of Photography) for a big-time Director. :3


----------



## Bulveye (Nov 11, 2012)

My dream job would be doing something with international journalism. I have a particular fascination with "unfriendly" nations that I would love to go and explore and get paid to do it. Of course I didn't realize I wanted to do this stuff until after I got my bachelors and now I'm stuck consulting in the tech field and already working on a masters. Huzzah, I blew it!


----------



## Tom03 (Nov 12, 2012)

Really nice talking about dream job and also really nice above comments, guys, i also want to say something about dream job, guys, my dream job is architect ...


----------



## Daniel07 (Nov 13, 2012)

I wouldn't say job but my in the future I have to do business and become the great business man even it is little profit I will be happy about it.


----------



## Rasly (Nov 13, 2012)

A Job that would pay me millions for sitting on my ass.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Nov 13, 2012)

Vice President of the United States. You get paid to do nothing but sit at a meeting every now and then. Plus, you get to eat meals with the President.

But seriously, my dream job would be a historian.


----------



## JesterKatz (Nov 13, 2012)

*breaths in sharply, chest out, speaks in a manly deep voice* I want to be...a lumberjack!


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 14, 2012)

Antiquarian


----------



## Riese (Nov 14, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I want to do cost-benefit analysis, to walk into a company, look at their expenses and operations, compare them to the industry average and their immediate competitors, and break down what it is they need to do to maximize profit and mitigate losses. I want to evaluate proposals, analyze financial decisions, scrutinize new policies!
> 
> Barring that I'd want to be the next Geddy Lee or Jeremy Clarkson.



Looks like I may be a little late to the party but might I interest you in a link?

www.cfainstitute.org

~Râ™¥


----------



## Anubite (Nov 14, 2012)

I would say a professional sculptor or a painting studio owner. Something like that or an archaeologist.


----------



## willy (Nov 14, 2012)

Lawyer that was my dream job from the childhood, for some reason I couldn't make it, but one day I will be a lawyer for sure.Lawyer that was my dream job from the childhood, for some reason I couldn't make it, but one day I will be a lawyer for sure.


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd be quite happy doing commissions and continue freelancing for the rest of my life.  Though if we're going balls-to-the-wall out there, I'd love to be a published author doing concept work for movies


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2012)

A worker in the hobby shop. All you gotta do for a day is have fun and occasionally sell stuff.


----------



## RotS-Targe (Nov 16, 2012)

Naval Architect. I want to design ships, preferably for the Navy.
I'm already on that path, and the USN has announced that lasers will be being mounted on ships by the time I get into the field.
I figure a decade or two after that, lasers will be mounted on sharks, and piracy will be at an end.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Nov 16, 2012)

My dream job is to be a physician.  I'm not sure what specialty I want to do quite yet, but I've got about three years to figure it out.


----------



## Tao (Nov 16, 2012)

Voice actor all the way! I'd settle for culinary professor though.


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 17, 2012)

Helicopter pilot - UAV &/or Full-Size. (I already fly UAVs).


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 17, 2012)

Tao said:


> Voice actor all the way! I'd settle for culinary professor though.




Being a voice actor would be cool. I'd say I've got an interesting voice: I've lived in Scotland all my life, but because my parents are english I have an english accent. But when I say some words they come out in a scottish accent. Everybody up in Scotland says I've got an english accent, but my cousins who live down in London and Manchester say I've got a sort of mix, like 80% english and 20% scottish.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 17, 2012)

Being dead for a living.


----------



## Bernad (Nov 18, 2012)

My goal is to be a Musician and Music Producer.

To me a dream job is something unobtainable.  So I guess my dream job would be jobless guy who wins the lotto, and lives off his interest.
Its fun to think about when you buy a lotto ticket though.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Nov 19, 2012)

Ideally, I would love to do nothing, sit around all day, never get fat, and have sex all the time, you can't exactly make a living out of that though.

If I had the skills I would love to either write novels or direct movies, but unfortunately I have a serious problems in English.

Currently I am on the track of becoming a math teacher in college, I could easily pick of a minor in science or computers stuffs and teach that as well.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 19, 2012)

My dream job would be owning and running a mushroom farm. I would grow multiple strains of edible mushrooms for restaurants and farmers markets. One day.


----------



## jannet (Nov 20, 2012)

My dream job is Space traveler, I love to watch space adventures and also I love travelling.


----------



## Tuss (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd love to work in a comic/game/general nerdiness shop, or a toy shop. That would be awesome, although improbable that it will ever happen.


----------



## Nashida (Feb 14, 2013)

Already working it. I wanted to be a teacher, went to school to be a teacher, and now I'm working for D*sney as a foreign English teacher in China.

Most of the time it's more acting and being a sort of character in a classroom than actual teaching, but still cool.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 14, 2013)

My dream job is to be an outlawed geneticist with a massive subterranean facility where I play god with life


----------



## Azure (Feb 14, 2013)

i want to grow weed. i have already done my dream job, im just in a transitional phase. god damn it smelled good.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd like to be a map designer for games.  Unfortunately every other nerd wants to work on games so I'd have to be pretty damn good to ever get a job doing it.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 14, 2013)

NASA or CERN

Challenge, having impact on science and technology.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 14, 2013)

I suppose the one that'd let me best express the fantastical views my mind brews up.

I'd love to see myself as a successful fiction writer, to see the made up world and its creatures within shared with so many. To make people _feel_ the emotions within the characters.

"Here be monsters"


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 15, 2013)

Bicycle frame builder. I suppose bicycle mechanic is kinda close, and it makes me happy. 

Also thought about librarian, if it didn't have a somewhat uncertain future, I'd be tempted to go for it.


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 15, 2013)

My dream job is to own a cycle shop, and that would ROCK!


----------



## Demensa (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd love to write and play music for a living, but I'm probably going to end up in some field of physics (particle, cosmology, theoretical, quantum, etc?) which I actually want to do as much as music composing, so I'm pretty happy.

Also, @Saiko: You said you were possibly leaning towards PURE mathematics? 

That's insane. I think my respect for you went up quite a bit just then.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 15, 2013)

DrewlyYours said:


> My dream job would be owning and running a mushroom farm. I would grow multiple strains of edible mushrooms for restaurants and farmers markets. One day.


That's pretty unique! I love sauteed mushrooms on steak.  Or portabello mushrooms in a burger, yum...


As for me, I would like to do any of these things:

- Do special effects makeup and costumes for the film industry
- Sell sewn objects (costumes, stuffed animals, bags, etc) for a living
- Do traditional or 3D animation for movies or games
- Become a voice actor (this is the least likely, as I have an unremarkable voice.  )

Sadly, none of those seem very probable at the moment... Maybe some day.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 15, 2013)

I want to do research, preferably in conservation.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 15, 2013)

General Manager of the Pittsburgh Pirates.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 15, 2013)

I've love to be the engineering or R&D team of any car manufacturer (except for Toyota) working on high performance engines. Race car driver is also up there, but I'd honestly rather be that guy setting the lap records than an actual racer.


----------



## Journey (Feb 22, 2013)

comic artist, seamstress, or work at a bakery.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I want to do research, preferably in conservation.



This is both really interesting and really admirable.


----------



## Vega (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe a policeman, maybe a video game designer, maybe a comic book artist, I wish I knew.


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 22, 2013)

i want to own a cycle shop


----------



## Aetius (Feb 22, 2013)

My new dream job is to find something better than my current customer service job.


----------



## Isaac-mellow (Feb 23, 2013)

Randomly throwing glitter at stupid people as if baptizing them in their own stupidity. That would be fun, especially if I was being paid for it.


----------



## NickJason (Feb 25, 2013)

I just wanted to be an action hero in the Hollywood movie industry.


----------



## Em1l (Feb 25, 2013)

Zoologist - mainly because studying animals and their behaviour, especially in the field would be amazing

Recording studio tech and/or producer - being surrounded by nice audio equipment and being able to work with the musical artists of the next generation


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 25, 2013)

I make films as a hobby, so I guess it would be cool if I could make a living from that. Still, I'd be happy with anything that earns me a decent income and isn't incredibly boring or work-heavy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2013)

Magick said:


> Title says it all, what's your dream job and why?


Supervillain.  With my freeze ray I will stop the world.  It's not a death ray, or a ice beam.  That's all johnny snow.


----------



## Kashou (Feb 25, 2013)

Becoming a medical research doctor and finding the cures for all diseases. I'm actually still pursuing that dream. So...many...science classes... QQ


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 25, 2013)

Demon slayer/hunter


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 25, 2013)

Kashou said:


> Becoming a medical research doctor and finding the cures for all diseases. I'm actually still pursuing that dream. So...many...science classes... QQ



But science is fuuuuun!!!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 25, 2013)

Anything with research and development in renewable energy.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 25, 2013)

Earlier is said GM of a baseball team, but if we're talking realistic possibilities I'd say something with either economics/investing or politics.


----------



## Macxi (Feb 25, 2013)

Honestly, any job where I would be doing something I enjoy whilst still earning enough money to support myself well. Most of the things I enjoy doing are creatively oriented though, such as writing, drawing and composing and performing music. If I could find a way to express myself through any of those mediums as an actual job and get paid generously for it, that would pretty much describe my definition of a "dream job". 

My main problem is that I do not have merely one passion, so trying to figure out which area to invest most of my time in has always been majorly difficult for me. The result is that I feel like I'm stuck as "exceptionally average" in all my fields of interest, though I'm not exactly extraordinary at any of them. 

In reality, I'd probably be happy just to have a really boring and mundane job, and just be able to come home every day and write, draw, play music and whatever else I feel like doing. I already go through a similar cycle with school, and I'm fairly content with simply working when I have to and doing whatever else I want to do during my spare time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 25, 2013)

Having just to complete a game w/o writing a review on it.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 1, 2013)

Probably a mattress tester (testing the comfort level of mattresses-get your minds out of the gutter). But if it appears that I'm sleeping soundly during one such test-don't wake me because I might hurt you severely.


----------



## Jason- (Mar 1, 2013)

Mainly I want to be a astronomist, secondarily a games programmer.


----------



## jackjack2k (Mar 1, 2013)

I want to get into glass blowing, I want to make glassware, mainly pipes. I've always wanted my own radio station, or just to be a radio host.


----------



## kyfox (Mar 1, 2013)

Emergency medicine. But since I don't even know where I want to go for undergrad, I'll worry about what med school I want to apply to later. Also, emergency medicine is debatable, it has a high burnout rate. I just want to do something clinical, I'm not big into research.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 1, 2013)

Underwater welding.

Why? Because it's fucking awesome. That's why.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 1, 2013)

house wife


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 4, 2013)

I always wanted to be a billionaire CEO of a gigantic corporation.  However currently the only thing I really do is draw, write stories and artistic stuff like that.  Maybe I can find a way to do both!  If anyone can find a way, I can!


----------



## wtfjinx (Mar 5, 2013)

kyfox said:


> Emergency medicine. But since I don't even know where I want to go for undergrad, I'll worry about what med school I want to apply to later. Also, emergency medicine is debatable, it has a high burnout rate. I just want to do something clinical, I'm not big into research.



You sound like me. After my medic I don't know if I want to get into the hell that is premed or just go for my RN.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Mar 5, 2013)

wtfjinx said:


> You sound like me. After my medic I don't know if I want to get into the hell that is premed or just go for my RN.



Choose wisely...


----------



## powderhound (Mar 6, 2013)

wtfjinx said:


> You sound like me. After my medic I don't know if I want to get into the hell that is premed or just go for my RN.



Well, Bouncy's answer above is the right answer.

Since youâ€™re in medic school I'm going to do the wrong thing here and throw some biases in there.

If you really like medic stuff and want to keep going CRNA is a huge return on your investment. The skill set is very similar, so people that like one tend to like the other. Its killer. They give you wheelbarrows full of money to start lines, tube people and actively manage physiology all day. Lots of autonomy. You get to do the fun skills, all day, with one patient at a time. Its like the best part of being a doctor, without all the paperwork, school or stress. 

If you love school, the nitty gritty details of advanced science classes and self abuse then go for med school. You have to really love school. I mean think of the hardest class you ever took, say O-chem. Could you study for that final every 2 weeks for the next 8 years? Med school tends to be more infuriating for former medics because the training is less practical. If you are very experienced, you may feel like you learn almost nothing useful until residency comes around. You will be stronger than most of your classmates clinically and have skills many of them of will never master. However you may not like it as much as being a medic. They are two completely different worlds.


----------



## inventor (Mar 6, 2013)

Something that involves lots of wires, artificial intelligence, saving the world, and a good book. Currently I'm majoring in Electrical/Computer Engineering and have a library job, so I like to think I'm well on my way.


----------

